# has anyone been to perfect north slopes in cincinnati?



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Well hello there. I live in Fairfield right now. Wildwood Apts, and I have a season pass to perfect for this upcomming season. I've been going to this place for a very long time. Back when I was a skier and they didn't allow snowobarding(the very reason it took me so long to get into it, what a crime).

It's an alright place for what it is, and how close it is. But if you ever go to a real resort out west(Vail, Tahoe, which I highly recommend you do, it's heaven) then you will quickly understand how impoverished we are. However, it is much better than a backyard lol. The runs are a lot easier than other resorts, but it's very possible to get owned bad out there.

You'll have some serious fun there, trust me. We do have couple tiny terrain parks, they're nothing specail but better than nothing. But again, make the trip out west, or even some places on the eastcoast to get a real experience. Perfect is OK for a resort in the middle of nowhere Indina.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

word word

like i said, itll be my first time going anywhere, so im sure ill think its amazing, haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

you'll enjoy it if you've never been anywhere lift serviced. you should definitely try to go out west some time though, you'll find out that perfect north is about the size of a bunny hill. the nice thing about it though is that you are close enough to your car that you can put a case of beer in it and grab some to drink while you're riding up the lifts.

you could check out their website


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

ive pretty much studued the website, haha

i was just curious about personal experience, cause the website is obviously gonna talk it up a lot

and i do plan on going out west at some point, but i need money for that, haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Going out west would be a waste of money for you now anyway. If you've never hit a real slope,real trails in Utah or Colorado would just eat you alive, and you'd be stuck on the same type of terrain you'll find in Indiana, just with nicer snow, and probably more people, so I'd give yourself a season or two on the hills.

'Ski hills' are a different kind of fun though. There's always a lot of stuff to jib on, which I'm sure you'll appreciate, coming out of the backyard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Perfects is not the best, but is the best around here. Im in northern KY, and i have been told that these are bunny slopes compared to out west. But as a beginner, this is a great starting spot. a few different slopes can easily be done by a beginner. I just wish there was another local spot to hit. i just want winter to come so i can board. maybe we could all get together and head up there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Perfect is not the best. It gets very crowded over the weekend so monday-thursday is the best time to go. Its very icy because of all the fake snow and they dont really know how to groom very well. I live in Fairfield township so its all we got and when its all you got thats where you go. You should try hitting up Mad River Mountain its outside of C-bus they are decent about the same a PN but their park is a little better.

Once you get the taste of some real powder or a big Resort out west you'll come back down here kicking and screaming.

One other thing I sug. is use good wax on your board that go along with the temperature of the slopes and keep your edges sharp on your board. Since your in fairfield I could wax your board for you if you want to. I wouldnt have PN do it they use a all season wax which isnt that great and its all machine done it it dosnt get scraped that well. Ride a board with their wax and then ride one with some Oneball jay and you'll think holey shit.


----------

